

I’d like to share my LinkedIn password with you – here’s why - troyhunt
http://www.troyhunt.com/2012/06/id-like-to-share-my-linkedin-password.html

======
calibwam
It just isn't viable to have unique passwords on all the different sites that
require some sort of login, even with password tools. What if you have
something you have to check on a computer where you can't use the tool, maybe
not a internet café, but rather at a friends house. Or what if the database is
somehow compromised? I don't just use one password everywhere, but I have a
few different ones I can remember, some more random than others. If you
combine this with different emails used to register, it's difficult to use the
info if it's leaked on another site. Until we get a real universal "internet
identity", this is the only way I can imagine walking around the internet.

~~~
lkozma
What's wrong with the low-tech solution of keeping passwords on a piece of
paper in your wallet. People are quite good in securing small physical
objects, like keys, pieces of paper, etc.

~~~
quorn3000
That sounds similar to a Bruce Schneier quote:
[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2005/06/write_down_you...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2005/06/write_down_your.html)

